# Maplin £30 Detailing Trolley.



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Just had the flyer from Maplin and this aluminium look, as its pvc it says.

Still looks a good buy for detailing gear.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/maplin-trolley-style-tool-case-a75lq*


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Ooooooh I want one lol


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

id have one but its out of stock everywhere near to me.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

MEH4N said:


> id have one but its out of stock everywhere near to me.


Does it not say free postage in the listing i thought it did.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Most out of stock near me but one in stock and it also says can pay online and collect from local store.... Which is Nice.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

james_death said:


> Does it not say free postage in the listing i thought it did.


:lol: Id prefer to see it first tbh. i forgot maplins sell these though, might pop into my local one anyway.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Must refrain from spending more


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

i like the look of that,5 most local stores to me out of stock


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Im fighting the temptation and i actually have the fat max one im not using as it is....:lol:

I may be able to justify if its sturdy enough for some tools but i fear i may overload it if i did that...:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Tote Bag @ £12.99*

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/rolson-heavy-duty-multi-purpose-tool-holdall-n69hl

*Another Tote £9.99*

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/large-professional-open-tote-tool-bag-n50kf


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I've been umming and arghing over getting one of these from ebay for ages, but they are usually £50 plus postage, at this price they are a bargain.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Can't believe the amount of things I'm seeing this month...the worst month! Must. Resist.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I do not need anymore things from Maplin, Halfords, Costco and the like, no matter how much they are reduced by.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

But are they anygood?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

GJM said:


> But are they anygood?


You could post a review when you pick one up for testing....


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Well I'm on the same boat as many others...ie too much stuff.

However could be tempted if it can accommodate things better


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Am I reading it right? Says it is £79.99 now :doublesho


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah it's back up to full price


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

All the stores near me had no stock.  never mind. I can't vouch for the whole unit, but I do have a cantilever case that I bought from them a while back and it's well built and sturdy enough to keep all my small Gtechniq safe and readily accessible.


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

79.99 or is my phone being weird


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As a lot of sites seam to be doing this week they seam to just be doing an offer a day.

Shame but at least i can stop justifying buying one now....:lol:

However if it comes up again i think ill have a punt.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

james_death said:


> As a lot of sites seam to be doing this week they seam to just be doing an offer a day.
> 
> Shame but at least i can stop justifying buying one now....:lol:
> 
> However if it comes up again i think ill have a punt.


I know, I was still deciding but its decision made now its gone back up in price lol


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

I bought one. Gets delivered tomorrow so will let you know.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Marked as discontinued product now


----------



## lsw8290 (Sep 20, 2011)

IDE buy a couple of the maplin ones , win win really 

Les


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

biggriff said:


> I bought one. Gets delivered tomorrow so will let you know.


How is it?


----------

